# Golf Fitness



## thelank1985 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I have been playing golf now for about 4 years, I love the sport but would like to get a little more out of it .
I have been looking around at golf fitness techniques and wondering if you guys knew of any really good exercises to increase flexibility, strength and balance particularly that would help the golf swing.

Or would I be better off getting a personal trainer to help? Itâ€™s a bit expensive tho J.
Any help greatly received.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 9, 2012)

Have a google for the Titleist Performance Institute website, it's full of exercises, drills and articles.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 9, 2012)

i want to get more flex on the follow through. thats my aim atm.


----------



## thelank1985 (Mar 9, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Have a google for the Titleist Performance Institute website, it's full of exercises, drills and articles.
		
Click to expand...

What a great resource I'm going to spend many hours now just reading everything  Thanks StrangleyBrown


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcomes


----------



## Dave B (Mar 10, 2012)

Do a search on Youtube for "golf fitness" or "golf excercises" there are loads of clips on there most of which can be carried out in the front room


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 10, 2012)

TPI is great and I had a few sessions with a PT who was accredited by them and it was really useful. Mainly injury prevention but also made me much more stable through the swing.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Have a look for Core Performance Golf, you should be able to get it from Amazon for under Â£10.

Excellent book!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 11, 2012)

Bottle of water, an apple or banana, a Mars Bar (substitute in any chocolate bar) an 18 hole walk, swinging and hitting a wee white ball. That's the sum of my golf exercise! 

Recovery time is fueled by a steak pie and chips plus a pint of ice cold.

Champion.

:thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 11, 2012)

Get a powerball!

Using one has strengthen my wrists so I can keep them out of the swing rather than breaking or casting as the swing speed increases.

Its not about using them in the swing, its building the strength so they do what they are supposed to better!


----------



## thelank1985 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been using a powerball they are very good for wrist strength


----------



## Val (Mar 12, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Bottle of water, an apple or banana, a Mars Bar (substitute in any chocolate bar) an 18 hole walk, swinging and hitting a wee white ball. That's the sum of my golf exercise! 

Recovery time is fueled by a steak pie and chips plus a pint of ice cold.

Champion.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Steak pie and chips in the clubhouse was how we used to measure how good a course was 

:rofl:


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 12, 2012)

Yum.....I could really go a nice pint of ice cold!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 12, 2012)

thelank1985 said:



			Hi Guys,
I have been playing golf now for about 4 years, I love the sport but would like to get a little more out of it .
I have been looking around at golf fitness techniques and wondering if you guys knew of any really good exercises to increase flexibility, strength and balance particularly that would help the golf swing.

Or would I be better off getting a personal trainer to help? Itâ€™s a bit expensive tho J.
Any help greatly received.
		
Click to expand...

heres one I keep in my favourites, maybe the best 'golf lesson' ever for your swing

[video=youtube_share;bk06DErc3rc]http://youtu.be/bk06DErc3rc[/video]

http://youtu.be/bk06DErc3rc


----------

